# EI Dosing schedule?



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys, I just got some dry ferts off from Canadian Aquatics and I was wondering what is a good schedule to dose the ferts? I have the following ferts
K2S04 Potassium Sulfate, KNO3 Potassium Nitrate, KH2PO4 Monopotassium phosphate, KHCO3 Potassium bicarbonate, CaCl2 Calcium chloride, Plantex CSM+B, MgSO4·7H2O Magnesium sulphate. I have a high tech 20 Gal planted tank. I did a 50% water change yesterday. Thanks . I'm following nicklefire's dosage amount for 10-20gals but I have CaCl2 and MgSO4.7H2O, I'm not sure what is the dosage for those :S


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

nvm i figured it out.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just for those wondering the same, we have stickies in this forum for EI dosing, Algae control, Lighting and CO2 (and substitutes). Its easy to overlook stickies, but the mods here have done a great job trying to have decent information easily referenced

for EI:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/


----------

